# Gas fill-up options



## ajkaway (Jan 28, 2006)

Can anyone help please. I have had a 'Aligas' lightweight cylinder fitted to my Hymer 11kg which uses LPG, fill-up at Shell stations. I have an adaptor which I used in the summer in France, can the same adaptor be used in Spain?. 
I also have a Calor lightweight 6kg propane cylinder as a backup so we are covered if we can't fill up at petrol stations. The change over is manual, closing one cylinder and opening the other. I have read that Spannish gas bottles are widely available in Spain. What will we need to switch my current 6 kg to a Spanish bottle, should we not be able to fill up my aligas bottle?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Based on Gaslow selling a French / Italian adaptor, and also a Euro adaptor. I would make the assesment that you will require a different adaptor for use in Spain.

Though personal experiences from those who travel there may confirm what I have said?

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You will need a Euro adaptor for Spain (Gaslow sell them) bad new is you will find it hard to find anywhere to refill your bottles in Spain. I asked every ex pat I came across and got the same answer, "sorry no LPG stations in Spain" This was mainly in the Malaga area.

Charlie


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

When i fill up in Spain I have found the nozzle to be the same as in the UK so never needed adaptor.
Here is a XL file for LPG sites in Spain but it is not up to date.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ajkaway, I take it you have an adaptor ( ie as in the man on Ebay) and a 'Aligas' lightweight cylinder (from the same man) that has no 80% cut off valve. I met another in France on the last trip. NUFF SAID.


----------



## ajkaway (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi bobandjane,
Can you clarify, are you saying the alugas gas bottle can be overfilled?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

If its the same as the one I saw, and you use one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8092717&Category=108845null&_trksid=p3907.m29

I cant find the Bottles at the moment.

And if your bottle does not say Refillabe bottle with 80% cut off valve wrote on it, I would say YES. Bob.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its no good looking at petrol stations for lpg its for sale at dedicated outlets Mainly Repsol as soon as you find one ask for a map showing all of them, all the ones i have been to keep the two peg english adaptor as they are well used to motorhomes of all nationalities pulling in.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*spare gas bottle LPG*

We E mailed Euro tunnel and asked if we could take a spare gas bottle in side stored in our bathroom and we have a reply back today.

Many people are under the misconception that you cant take a spare bottle other than those in the gas locker.
This is not true you are allowed to take gas bottles with a total quantity of 47kg as long as they are secured.
So we are able to take 2 x 6kg in the locker and up to 35 kg inside so long as it is secured.
We will infact be taking a 13kg in the bathroom and will have it secured.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

bobandjane said:


> If its the same as the one I saw, and you use one of these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8092717&Category=108845null&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> ...


Bob and jane are right in requoting this often discussed topic. 
Its possible to fill any propane bottle with one of these but IMHO its a highly dangerous activity if there is no shut off float in the bottle and so it may be possible to overfill the bottle. This then leaks gas with the obvious results.

Unless the bottle has written on it that its fitted with the shut off i wouldnt use the adaptor.

Its just me being overcautious i hear you say.

But thats me.
Phill


----------

